# Cheese filled Bacon MUG!!!



## smokemifugotem (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok... my S.O. just sent me this link... and i am intrigued to say the least. But no one seems to know who made it, or how to make it. Does anyone here have any idea how you would go about constructing such an artery clogger???
http://www.neatorama.com/2009/11/20/bacon-mug/
Please let me know. I really would love to make one.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

It's filled with beer. A smoker by the name of Gore made it for a "wine, spirit,...." throwdown on another BBQ forum.   He won first place.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 24, 2009)

Well hats off to Gore!!!! for sure! I would still love to find out how he made that... but i am sure he isnt telling..lol.. That is one delicious looking beer!! Also.. Thank you Jeanie!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

He did have a few pics.. used some foil in the middle I think to keep it in shape while cooking. Others used spirits in their recipes.. but this mug was unique... He deserved the win!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 24, 2009)

Saw some pictures a while back, don't remember where but they were experimenting with bacon bowls and cups.  Some British guy, he would wrap bacon around different mugs and bowls then put them in the oven upside down to cook then slide them off the mold/bowl/cup and some held together better than others.


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

I am not telling,but have been a member and rememmber it from the site...


----------



## raceyb (Nov 24, 2009)

It appears we are not allowed to mention the other site by name.  I know a similar thread exists on here that does mention the name, it was for that same fatty mug which looks more like cheese then beer.

You can Google sausage beer mug and maybe find the site. It is more geared towards BBQ competitors then it is amateurs like us. If you make one, please post it here!


----------



## meateater (Nov 24, 2009)

Eat or drink first?  I'm tossed on this one!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 24, 2009)

I think a bacon mug filled with chocolate and bacon ice cream would be a winner...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Mmmmm... could make a float.


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

Who you calling an amateur....LMBO...


----------



## mamunoz (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw that the other day I was thinking it would be easy enough to make.  But I would make it a bit different.  Make is coffee cup height.  Wrap some pork sausage around a cylinder of sorts that is covered in anti-stick stuff.  Then bacon weave the pork around the cylinder.  Smoke it, remove said cylinder.  At this point the ground pork should hold a liquid pretty well.  Fill it with some queso supply some chips and have at it!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Nov 30, 2009)

This is really cool. I'm impressed it doesn't leak. Be fun to try.

Dave


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 2, 2009)

"Dear Lord in heaven... Bacon Mug be thy name. Keepeth our mug full and flowing over with hopped beer. May the porkrinds be salty, and the football game be good, for ever, and ever. Amen!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bacon beer mug! I have seen the promise land! *holy light shines down*


----------

